
The First Clinical Trial to Support Vitamin D Therapy for Covid-19 - ekianjo
https://medium.com/@shinjieyong/the-first-clinical-trial-to-support-vitamin-d-therapy-for-covid-19-906a9d907468
======
ekianjo
key outcome:

> Results revealed that 13 out of 26 patients (50%) in the control group were
> admitted to ICU, and two died in the end. In the calcifediol group, only one
> out of 50 (2%) required ICU admission, and none died.

Massive reduction in ICU admission between the treatment group and control
group.

